# poprawny, powolny - deklinacyja



## coloboc66

Nie rozumie, gdy musze pisac -ie, a gdy -e, oraz dla czego:
*liczba pojedyncza*
(jest) poprawny (m) - poprawn*ie* (n) - poprawna (ż)
(od) poprawn*ie*go - poprawn*ie*go - poprawn*ie*j
(dzieki) poprawn*ie*mu - poprawn*ie*mu - poprawn*ie*j
(za) poprawn*ie*go/poprawny - poprawn*ie* - poprawną
(z) poprawnym - poprawnym - poprawną
(o) poprawnym - poprawnym - poprawn*ie*j
poprawny! - poprawn*ie*! - poprawna!
*liczba mnoga:*
(są) poprawn*ie* (m/n/ż)* - *poprawni (m o)
(od) poprawnych - poprawnych
(dzieki) poprawnym - poprawnym
(za) poprawn*ie* - poprawnych
(z) poprawnymi - poprawnymi
(o) poprawnych - poprawnych
poprawn*ie*!* - *poprawni!
---------------------------
Jest to poprawnie?
Dzekuje!


----------



## Ben Jamin

"Nie rozumiem, gdy kiedy musze mam pisać -ie, a gdy kiedy -e, oraz dla czego":
We wszystkich twoich przykładach poprawna jest tylko pisownia -*ne*, nigdy -*nie*, ponieważ są to wszystko przymiotniki. Słowo *poprawnie* (правільна) jest przysłówkiem (Прыслоўе) i jest nieodmienne.


----------



## coloboc66

_Słowo *poprawnie* (правільна) jest przysłówkiem (Прыслоўе) i jest nieodmienne. _
Po rosyjsku:
poprawnie_ - _правильнО 
przysłówek - наречие
To co? Nigdy nie mam pisac w przymiotnikach -ie, za wyjontkiem przymiotnikow z -ni, -ki, -gi?
---------------
tani - tanie, daleki - dalekie, drogi - drogie
---------------
Poprawnie?


----------



## Ben Jamin

coloboc66 said:


> _Słowo *poprawnie* (правільна) jest przysłówkiem (Прыслоўе) i jest nieodmienne. _
> Po rosyjsku:
> poprawnie_ - _правильнО
> przysłówek - наречие
> To co? Nigdy nie mam pisac w przymiotnikach -ie, za wyjontkiem przymiotnikow z -ni, -ki, -gi?
> ---------------
> tani - tanie, daleki - dalekie, drogi - drogie
> ---------------
> Poprawnie?


Podałem terminy białoruskie bo nie przeczytałem dokładnie twojego profilu. Jeżeli uraziłem to przepraszam.
Moja odpowiedź dotyczyła tylko tych przymiotników, które użyłeś w swoim zapytaniu, to znaczy takich, które kończą się na -ny w rodzaju męskim. Jeżeli przymiotnik w rodzaju męskim kończy się na -ni, to to w liczbie pojedyńczej ma końcówki -ni, -nia, -nie w mianowniku, oraz -ni, -nie, -nie w liczbie mnogiej.


----------



## jasio

coloboc66 said:


> To co? Nigdy nie mam pisac w przymiotnikach -ie, za wyjontkiem przymiotnikow z -ni, -ki, -gi?


Przepraszam, że się wtrącam, ale powinno być: _wyj*ą*tkiem_. Jeżeli nie masz polskich znaków na klawiaturze (a pewnie nie masz), to lepiej pominąć ogonek (podobnie, jak we wszystkich innych przypadkach pomijania znaków diakrytycznych) i napisać _wyjatkiem_, niż pisać fonetycznie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polskie znaki są dostępne pod ikoną *Ω *powyżej.


----------



## coloboc66

Można zobaczyć kilka przysłówki z końcówką *-ie, -e* w takim stanie:
--------------
przymiotnik - przysłówek
-------------
?


----------



## Ben Jamin

coloboc66 said:


> Można zobaczyć kilka przysłówki z końcówką *-ie, -e* w takim stanie:
> --------------
> przymiotnik - przysłówek
> -------------
> ?


Nie bardzo rozumiem. Mógłbyś podać jakieś przykłady?


----------



## Lorenc

coloboc66 said:


> Można zobaczyć kilka przysłówki z końcówką *-ie, -e* w takim stanie:
> --------------
> przymiotnik - przysłówek
> -------------
> ?



Jeśli dobrze rozumiem prosisz o taką tabelkę:

biedny biednie   бедный / бедно
błędny błędnie   ошибочный / ошибочно
ciekawy ciekawie интересный / интересно
dobry dobrze     добрый, хороший / добро, хорошо
jasny jaśnie     ясный, светлый / ясно, светло
kwaśny kwaśnie   кислый / кисло
leniwy leniwie   ленивый / лениво
mądry mądrze     мудрый, умный / мудро, умно
otwarty otwarcie открытый / открыто
piękny pięknie   красивый / красиво
pracowity pracowicie трудолюбивый / трудолюбиво
prywatny prywatnie  приватный / приватно
publiczny publicznie  публичный / публично
silny silnie     сильный / сильно
słuszny słusznie правильный / правильно
śmieszny śmiesznie смешной / смешно
wczesny wcześnie  ранний / рано
wielki wielce     великий, большой / очень, весьма
zły źle           злой, плохой / зло, плохо

Wziąłem tę listę z książeczki 'Polish language in a nutshell' Oscara Swana (ss. 35-37), którą można znaleźć za darmo w internecie. Zawiera ona listę 79 podstawowych polskich przymiotników i pochodnych od nich przysłówków. Uzupełniłem tabelkę rosyjskimi przekładami. Możemy zauważyć, że w większości przypadków (~75%) przysłówki tworzy się z przymiotnika poprzez odrzucenie końcówkę -y/-i i zastąpienie jej końcówką -o, podobnie jak po rosyjsku. Niestety z tego co wiem nie ma prostych, pewnych reguł, żeby wiedzieć czy z danego przymiotnika należy utworzyć przysłówek na -o czy na -'e.


----------



## bibax

Ben Jamin said:


> Słowo *poprawnie* jest przysłówkiem i jest nieodmienne.


In fact, by origin it is a case (loc. sing.) of the neuter form _*poprawno_, perhaps non-existent in Modern Polish. In loc. it requires the ending -ie (like Chełmno, w Chełmnie).

adj. *poprawny, poprawna, poprawne*;
_*poprawno, loc. [w] poprawnie_ -> adv. *poprawnie*;

The neuter form can be substantivized, e.g. prawo:

adj. *prawy, prawa, prawe*;
*prawo*, loc. [w] prawie -> adv. *prawie*;

so *prawe skrzydło* (not prawie skrzydło );
but przysłówek *prawie*;


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> In fact, by origin it is a case (loc. sing.) of the neuter form _*poprawno_, perhaps non-existent in Modern Polish. In loc. it requires the ending -ie (like Chełmno, w Chełmnie).
> 
> adj. *poprawny, poprawna, poprawne*;
> _*poprawno, loc. [w] poprawnie_ -> adv. *poprawnie*;
> 
> The neuter form can be substantivized, e.g. prawo:
> 
> adj. *prawy, prawa, prawe*;
> *prawo*, loc. [w] prawie -> adv. *prawie*;
> 
> so *prawe skrzydło* (not prawie skrzydło );
> but przysłówek *prawie*;


It does not,however, change the fact that the adverb in modern Polish has only one form.


----------



## bibax

If we don't count the degrees of comparison (e.g.  poprawniej, comparative _stopień wyższy_ of poprawnie).


----------

